# 1995 GMC K2500 4WD With Fisher MM1 Plow and Downeaster Dump insert



## klc lawn (Feb 22, 2012)

Truck runs drives and plows great. Plow has replaced front panel and could use work to look nice but functions perfectly, has back drag blade and fishstix controller.

Truck is 5.7l auto 4wd
170k Miles
Recent red paint job including door jambs and door edges. Looks good for work truck.
Has a lot of new parts replaced and currently is fully operational for plowing

Dump Insert is a Downeaster only a couple months old just bought for $3300 plus.... has cab protector and nice wooden side boards. Will sell dump insert separate for $2300. May consider traded for one ton dump trucks/ dump trailer or other trucks

$5500 for truck, plow, and new dump insert.

Call or text number on truck (just vinyl lettering will peel right off)


----------



## TSR1225 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sold?


----------

